
The Apple Watch Is Time, Saved - aaronbrethorst
http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/06/the-apple-watch-is-time-saved/#tmhmdj:T7bO
======
therobot24
>There are a lot of interesting details, some of which we’ll get into. But, by
far, the biggest recurring theme is how little you use your iPhone once you
have one.

Experienced the same thing with the pebble, i don't think this is anything
particularly unique to the apple watch.

> One user told me that they nearly “stopped” using their phone during the
> day; they used to have it out and now they don’t, period. That’s insane when
> you think about how much the blue glow of smartphone screens has dominated
> our social interactions over the past decade.

Whoa...a little too much hype.

> it takes your heart rate periodically ... which could offer major benefits
> to health applications and other contextual processes.

I see similar lines like this a lot, are there any apps out or scheduled to
help make this feature sound less like what i read in a pamphlet at the
secretary of state.

> There will be no in-app dropdown notifications or constant pinging while
> it’s off your wrist. Push notifications also cease when the battery reaches
> 10 percent. Those decisions speak to the care with which Apple is handling
> notifications.

More like for battery life.

> People that have used the Watch extensively say that the touch targets are
> actually very precise and sensitive.

wouldn't expect anything else from apple

> Pressing and holding the crown activates Siri, which sources have said works
> incredibly well on the Watch

agent 99..agent 99, come in

> And that is the target market of the Apple Watch. Not “rich people” (though
> there’s a model specially for them), not “tech geeks” and not “Apple
> fanatics.” It’s people who want more time, and that is a very large target.

wut?

------
bsaul
I heard rumours that appple watch would delegate all processing to your
iphone, in order to preserve battery life, and thus only become a dumb
interface. That leaves me with a question since my iphone itself only has a
limited battery life.. Or maybe the watch will be completely unusable without
an iphone anyway. Aka no network access, not even wifi, and no local app, or
game or anything to be used without a phone.

But then, why the expensive price, just for an input/output dumb device ?

------
taylodl
If the Apple Watch is expected to make you use your iPhone less then why did
Apple spend so much time making the iPhone larger?That doesn't make a lot of
sense.

~~~
Raphmedia
You can now have a big unwieldy phone. When you run around, you use your
watch's small screen. When you get home, or on a train, or in a café, you can
pull out your giant tablet-phone and watch HD content on it.

